# doctors again !



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

I have been reading all previous posts on registering with a local doctor and seem a tad confused sorry !
I am a resident here, I have nif, and have social security number.
I am not a pensioner and I dont work or pay any taxes.
So with all my paperwork can I just pop into local doctors and register ?
Thanks in advance
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Hopefully yes, don't forget your Passport and your Residence document as well as Social Security number, it's difficult to give an absolute yes as different Centro de Saude seem to have their own interpretation of rules

When you've done that you need to go back to Social Services and get a EHIC for treatment outside Portugal but within EU.


----------

